# Anyone tried this frozen must?



## Paulc (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/2008-charlie-smith-vineyard-cabernet-sauvignon.html

Hope the link works. I am considering getting a bucket of this stuff to try out. There are 4 positive reviews on the vendor website. Can anyone here vouch for the grapes. 

I would appreciate any comments as this would be my first try at wine from straight grapes and not a kit. thanks, Paulc


----------



## pkeeler (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't tried this particular must, but have had good experiences with frozen must in general. The Brix and TA numbers look good and the price is good (not sure what the shipping charge is). Normally, I wouldn't get the "additive pack" since I usually have everything already. But, even if you don't use any of the chemicals (and I don't know why you would need sorbate), the MLB is worth $10 alone. So, definitely get the pack since you will want to do an MLF.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2011)

I know there were quite a few people who tried this so hang in here and wait for them. If I remember correctly they posted quite a few comments on them here so do a search in the grapes area probably.


----------

